# Digital prey master or what?



## bigbuck270 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am new to this site and am enjoying it. It is hard to find others that enjoy out great sport. This year I am thinking about adding a Johny Stewart digital prey master to my calls. Any one have any experience with them? What do you use or recommend for an e caller.


----------



## dwallace (Dec 27, 2004)

Don't hesitate on spending the money. Your sucess rate will go way up. Remember when your out in the field to play with the volume. I use four other hand calls along with the E Caller. Mix it up keep it fresh to the birds.It is obvious how smart they are we have an entire forum dedicated to them.


----------

